# Turkey scoring



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a reminder to those who would like to get there turkeys scored. CBM measures the beard(s) length and spurs. Beards are measured to the longest hair and the spurs are measured like a point on a buck. There is no waiting or cut off time to get it scored. So be sure to keep your spurs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

What's minimum score to make book?


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

Critter said:


> What's minimum score to make book?


12" with gun and 8" with bow


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I really wish CBM gave more credit for spurs, x 2 or 3. I personally believe that spurs are a much better indicator of a "trophy" than what a beard is.


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I really wish CBM gave more credit for spurs, x 2 or 3. I personally believe that spurs are a much better indicator of a "trophy" than what a beard is.


That may be but I have also seen big beard toms with NO spurs or real small ones.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I really do not see what difference it would make if the were given x times more credit. All scores would go up the same if it was a 1 inch spur or a 1 1/4 inch spur. I like the straight forward formula CBM uses.

I am just glad that the weight is not brought into the equation. I shot a tom in Delta county that has 1 3/8 inch spurs that does not make book because of the snow braking off the beard. Poor old thing was huge but only weighed 18 lbs. He probably wouldn't have survived if it wasn' for the feed the wood cutter gave the flock.

Even if it had the beard to make book it would not have competed with the farm land turkeys in southern lower Michigan. With out the weight being brought into the equation it makes all the birds equal.

The heaviest of the the multiple bearded turkeys I entered for Delta county only weighed 19 lbs. Those UP birds just can not compete with the southern birds when it comes to weight.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Lonnie....Is CBM going to be at the Huntin Time Expo East this weekend, and will they be scoring birds along with the deer? I may have to bring my beards/spurs down with me if they are!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

No it would be different if you shot a bird with inch spurs 1inch by 2 spurs = 2 2 inches of spur x 2=4 shoot a bird with 1.5inch 1.5 by 2=3 3inches x2 =6 Hence instead of the difference between the two birds spur score being an inch it would now be 2inches. 

As for what CBM Pres said about long beards with little spurs. In most cases that would be a two year old bird. Two year old birds can sometimes grow long beards whereas old birds with super long spurs, the beards sometimes deteroriate over time. Hence in alot of cases a three year old bird with a decent beard and 1 1/4 spurs will outshine the guy who shoots a five year old turkeys whos beard has gone down hill and is only 9 inches. 

That just makes no sense to me. I believe shooting a turkey that been around the block a few more times should be a bigger accomplishment and spurs are the only true indicator of this. 

Dedgoose


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

Ack said:


> Lonnie....Is CBM going to be at the Huntin Time Expo East this weekend, and will they be scoring birds along with the deer? I may have to bring my beards/spurs down with me if they are!


We are not going to be there. sorry We will be`at Lansing DEER & Turkey Feb 8-10 and at the Outdoorama in Novi Feb 28 - Mar 2 and in G.R. Mar 14-16th


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

This old duck hunter turned turkey hunter doesn't understand scoring ANYTHING!!! How is one better than another? The trophy's in duck hunting are the best looking most mature birds. I've never understood quantifying with numbers, killed game. Oh, shot a record book mallard today!! That, same as deer and turkeys and any other big game, sounds silly. I try to enjoy the experience of every critter I see. If I kill a big one great, I'll even put them on the wall. I will not care what they score. I like a fine specimen above all else. Remember, hunters hunt for FOOD. 
Sorry to rant-had it going for a second.​


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

I shot one with my bow last year and was wondering if it was too late to get it scored it has a 9" beard and 1" spurs so it will make it. If i can, can you direct me who to get a hold of. I live in pinconning. Thanks


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

chris_l said:


> I shot one with my bow last year and was wondering if it was too late to get it scored it has a 9" beard and 1" spurs so it will make it. If i can, can you direct me who to get a hold of. I live in pinconning. Thanks


It is never too late to get trophies scored. If you go to Buckfax.com I have all the measurers listed by county. http://buckfax.com/Measurers.htm


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I really wish CBM gave more credit for spurs, x 2 or 3. I personally believe that spurs are a much better indicator of a "trophy" than what a beard is.



I killed a bird in 03 he scored just under 15" cbm. NWTF scored him and if I entered him he is #1 in the state. Quite a difference between the two....
24.5 lbs certifide weight
11 13/16 beard
1 3/4 spurs


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the best way to preserve the beards and spurs for later scoring? What other information do you need? Still on the carcass, or separate? And while we're at it, what's the best way to preserve the tail section? I shot my first turkey last year and pretty well hosed the process due to my inexperience in the bird cleaning department.


----------



## CBM President (Dec 3, 2007)

Feather Mucker said:


> What is the best way to preserve the beards and spurs for later scoring? What other information do you need? Still on the carcass, or separate? And while we're at it, what's the best way to preserve the tail section? I shot my first turkey last year and pretty well hosed the process due to my inexperience in the bird cleaning department.


you can go to this link and get a tail mount kit that has instructions for mounting one yourself. Basicaly you need to clean the tail and put a borax soap on it to dry it out. same for the beard end. Remove all the fat and let it air dry useing the borax to draw out moisture. As far as scoreing you can get it do the day you shoot with the whole bird or just the beards and spurs.
http://www.walnutcreekhardwood.com/shop/products.cfm?catid=86&category=Turkey Kits


----------

